# This Cracks Me Up



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/58685237

I just love everything about this ad. There is nothing better than taking a beat down from the wife on KSL ads. Sure this boat should go straight to the scrapyard. But hand the poor guy back his ba!!s lol

This reminds me of the old saying. Its hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your a$$ all day :smile:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Yikes - she sounds like quite a joy to be married to!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ouch!!!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I was laughing and felt sorry for the guy at the same time when I saw that ad. I think somebody got in trouble.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll tell you this much. (This is coming from a PRO that has two X's) If that was my wife, I'd be placing her on KSL for sale..


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

As sad as it may seem, I kind of get it. She did say "we" are selling it. I do the same thing with my wife...give and take.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The husband probably got tired of her asking when are you going to get it running? Then told her to go ahead and sell it, she also might be the computer litteret person in the family, who knows?

At times there are good buys out there when you pick up someone's else's project that has been sitting for a few years. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like the same guy hat has the "old lady" call in sick for him. Just as well he didn't spend the time and money getting it running, she'd probably not have let him use it until he got the endless "honey-do's" completed. Best not get into his sex life, I am sure it'd be a pretty sad story.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Another take is that he should have listened to her in the first place.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

bowgy said:


> Another take is that he should have listened to her in the first place.


Bowgy you have a great point.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jerry,
Isn’t that good ‘ole ‘Flipper’?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

shaner said:


> Jerry,
> Isn't that good 'ole 'Flipper'?


Oh my hell it could be? I had forgotten all about that little incident. TT was lucky he didn't get hurt in that death trap.

I saw a jon boat conversion flip back in the mid 90's. Scary deal. The prop went through the bottom of the hull & knocked the motor loose off the engine stand. The passenger was pretty shook up.

This ad cracks me up because I towed a fiberglass boat in last fall. Out of gas, loose prop & missing a hub bolt and half full of water. I brought his wife back to the ramp with all their gear first. She was pretty well heated up to say the least it was their first trip out. She was ranting and raving about how she told him not to buy it lol. I told her make him get rid of it. I went back & towed the boat in. The guy was asking for advice on the boat. I tried to be polite & told him don't put any money into and get rid of it.


----------



## Sjames-XFO (Mar 5, 2020)

Just goes to show, we men are never right hahaha!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Sjames-XFO said:


> Just goes to show, we men are never right hahaha!


I'm single and I'm always right. :mrgreen:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Bowgy you have a great point.


Agreed. It's amazing how much trouble one can buy for a couple grand.


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

Just saw this. Pretty funny. From the weird shaped photos looked like she sold half the camera too!


----------

